# real quick lamo joke



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

haha!


What did the bat say to the witch's hat?

"You go on ahead, I'll hang around for a while"


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Heard about the ghost that skinned his knee?

He got a BOO! boo.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

What do vampires call Olympic runners?

Fast food.


----------



## Evilpenny (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang, I've heard some doozies before but THESE take the cake.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Do witches stay home on weekends?

No! They go away for a spell!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

What did one ghost say to the other ghost?
"Do you believe in people?"

Why do mummies have trouble keeping friends?
They're so wrapped up in themselves...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

What's a witch's favorite subject in school?
Spelling

What did one casket say to the other casket?
"Is that you coffin?" (coughing)

What is a ghoul's favorite flavor?
Lemon-Slime


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

What did the mother ghost say to the baby ghost when they got into the car?

"Don't forget to buckle your sheet-belt!"


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Why do hillbillies love Halloween?

One word: Pump kin


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

lol oh god these are bad

reminds me of one I heard when I was a kid

an Ethiopian's walking through a graveyard and a skeleton jumps on his back

the Ethiopian says " get off you fat b*****d

rubbish I know!


----------



## Dadeus (Oct 8, 2009)

Halloween isn't the only thing that sucks in the UK. British Vampires do, too. Ha Ha (What, did you expect me to slam your humor?)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Remember to pay your Exorcist, or you might get RE-POSSESSED!


----------

